# They know we know where they live right?



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

No. Not right.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Joesmith2012 said:


> So here is the thing you want to *incontinence *me


😳
💩


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There are plenty of non violent ways of payback you just have to get creative.

I will help you get started. If you live in a city or a town with a downtown bar scene, or better yet a college town then try this.

You know their address. Print up 100 flyers on your computer that there is a big free block party blowout at their address on a Saturday night. Make sure you say that there is plenty of free beer and drinks. Throw in that there’ll be live music and also food. Make sure you emphasize That it’s all free! Put the flyers up around a college campus or the downtown bar scene. Should be a good time!

Justice served.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't customer's retain our names and plate info in trip history for a bit? Don't start a cycle of retribution with someone that may be crazier than you.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Yeah, man. Let it go.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


You should give us the addresses
A garden hose turned all the way on through 
those windows would be in order too 😉


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sounds more like the peeps didn't like their food. Quality and even temperature of food is beyond the control of the drivers, is it not. Removing tip and down-voting may be killing the messenger, but you will be far better off by letting it roll off your back then to ramp up retribution.

On the other hand if you are just venting, have at it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


Yes, committing multiple felonies after is definitely the best way to get revenue for a thumbs down 👎 and, rescinded tip & especially incontinence.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> There are plenty of non violent ways of payback you just have to get creative.
> 
> I will help you get started. If you live in a city or a town with a downtown bar scene, or better yet a college town then try this.
> 
> ...


The problem here is lots of businesses have security cameras...


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

There are a lot of cameras out there so you can be sure you'll be on one of them. Trust in karma that their bad deeds will be revisited on them. Were these fast food orders? I'm betting yes. Reject those generally and these problems will be lessened. Try calling support, explaining the situation and maybe they will remove the thumbs down. Couldn't hurt. Also do some things to get some thumbs up to counter them. Whenever I have more than a 2 minute wait at a restaurant, I text customers "waiting at restaurant for order". Not only do I get thumbs up for communications but it garners sympathy which could lead to tips, and avoid thumbs down.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Here's a way to get back at them.

Don't rely on tips to pay your bills.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's therapeutic sometimes to have revenge fantasies but rarely is it worth it to actually go through with it. Don't get yourself in the next edition of "Slammer".


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

If you use broken spark plug porcelain it shatters windows with hardly any noise, just a little tap of it hitting and the whole window turns white. Try it out sometime at a junk yard on a car window it's so cool how it works and you don't have to throw it hard either. Science is cool.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

This is what happens when you reduce peoples pay.

Rates cuts = slow death + chaos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It was Confucius who said it. He stated that, “Upon embarking on a journey of revenge, dig two graves.”


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Joesmith2012 said:


> So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me


2 thumbs down made you sh*t yourself?

This job is going to wreak havoc on your colon.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve had a few experiences with deliveries and rideshare. For delivery we know their address and you can look up on the local county property tax records and sometimes you can verify their full name. Steve S really is Steven Smith. Then I go to the dollar store and buy a Christmas or birthday card and put a special gift inside. 

one time for rideshare A special hole left his business card on the floor I signedhis email with all types of porn. Some time later I found out he left or was forced out from that company. Do I feel bad. No.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


No!

First off I have had thumbs downs before and just shrug it off because unless you are near eighty then you have nothing to worry about.

Also I have had tips taken away, and then bam I get a massive tip either two or three pickups later, so it balances out.

Stuff happens but going back to break someone windows is never worth it and to suggest such stupidity tell me you need to take a moment and think!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> There are plenty of non violent ways of payback you just have to get creative.
> 
> I will help you get started. If you live in a city or a town with a downtown bar scene, or better yet a college town then try this.
> 
> ...


Now there is a good revenge tactic…

I had it where a customer did that to me and I got them a couple weeks later, so I called Uber after getting their expensive food and told Uber the food fell on the ground because the bag was weak, and I got paid, the trip was cancelled and kept the food as my tip…

So many ways to skin that cat and I know it is wrong but the heck with it because sometimes you just have to be bad!

But your idea is hilarious…

So many ways to annoy the customer to never do it again or think twice…


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Wear a mask and a hoodie.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


pics of broken windows, please! Nonetheless, I certainly can relate to the anger you are feeling. F Uber and their POS customers!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


Mail them a "parcel" of dog 💩


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Here's a way to get back at them.
> 
> Don't rely on tips to pay your bills.


Even better try not to rely on a delivery job to pay the bills.
Unfortunately sometimes it is an immediate way to get cash and is better than nothing.
If you are doing food delivery tips are the only way this even comes close to making it worth while.
If there were no tips you'd be getting paid less than the cost of the delivery ( full auto expenses, cell phone, etc). Ubereats fees do not cover the complete costs of a delivery. The tip, tips the balance out of the red and into the black.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

tkman said:


> Even better try not to rely on a delivery job to pay the bills.
> Unfortunately sometimes it is an immediate way to get cash and is better than nothing.
> If you are doing food delivery tips are the only way this even comes close to making it worth while.
> If there were no tips you'd be getting paid less than the cost of the delivery ( full auto expenses, cell phone, etc). Ubereats fees do not cover the complete costs of a delivery. The tip, tips the balance out of the red and into the black.


The problem is that ubereats allows the customer to remove the tip after the delivery has been made.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


I keep a list of customers who don't tip. I accept an order, and as I drive to the restaurant for pickup I scan the list for the customers name. If the customer is on my naughty list I cancel the order. 
Another option is to sign up for a second delivery service. If you get an order from a bum customer you can pick it up and then look for other orders to do and then after a reasonable delay do the delivery. 
I had one customer that was a 25k (kilometer) distance out to the middle of nowhere. Ubereats pays 10$ for 25k out 25k back and it takes 40 minutes. I did this once with no tip. I received a second order for the same address this time with a different name and a larger order with alcohol. I thought this may be different because I will get a chance to talk to the person. $12 for this delivery and no tip. I get a third and forth from this address I declined. Then I see a $15 order for this address. A big order. I accepted thinking there is no way I will not get a good tip on a big order. Picked up the food. 2 bags of food, 4 bottles of wine. I started driving to the delivery and I was feeling very conflicted. I could not stand the idea of doing that delivery and getting no tip. Five minutes into the delivery I cancelled and returned the food to the restaurant. In the next hour I had another order from the same resto and asked about that delivery. They said it was a $300 order and had to be remade and had not been delivered yet. About 45 minutes later I was back for another delivery and talked to a driver who was just picking up that order. Let him know the situation and wished him luck. In the end I found out what the situation is. It's a family. The kids have separate accounts and order without tipping. The parents have an account and they supposedly tip reasonably or they did on that particular order. 
I hope they are getting the message that no tip means no, or poor delivery.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> The problem is that ubereats allows the customer to remove the tip after the delivery has been made.


True. I keep a list of no pay customers and will not deliver a second time to that name and address. If all drivers practiced this it would quickly get resolved. People who don't would not be getting deliveries.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

tkman said:


> True. I keep a list of no pay customers and will not deliver a second time to that name and address. If all drivers practiced this it would quickly get resolved. People who don't would not be getting deliveries.


That's a lot of work, I think I've gotten a tip removed once or twice, the one time I got a tip removed once was from a guy staying at a hotel, obviously I won't see him ever again, anyway it seemed like he was really pissed because it was a double delivery and the first pick up took a while, he was the first to be delivered but still, when I arrived I could tell in his face he was pissed because he was waiting outside in the sidewalk even though it was supposed to be contactless delivery, I didn't deserve the tip to be removed for something it wasn't my fault, that's why ubereats shouldn't allow customers to do that.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


Did you deliver to this guy???


Ozzyoz said:


> I do tip the food delivery people. That last post I had of that lady that I initially tipped but then withdrew tip from, that woman was bad attitude. Like I asked her if she can come up to deliver to my apartment and she said "No, the instructions are to meet at lobby and I have to follow it and you need to meet me at lobby". She could've just said "Oh I am sorry I can't come up but I can leave in the main lobby for you if you want. She gave me the vibes that she really hated her Gig UberEats and she is taking it out on us customers all because she been through some other annoyances with other customers or Uber experience itself. I can even sense her bad negative energy over the phone while she called me from lobby. Very strange woman. I saw her pic in the app and she looked nice but omg


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> That's a lot of work, I think I've gotten a tip removed once or twice, the one time I got a tip removed once was from a guy staying at a hotel, obviously I won't see him ever again, anyway it seemed like he was really pissed because it was a double delivery and the first pick up took a while, he was the first to be delivered but still, when I arrived I could tell in his face he was pissed because he was waiting outside in the sidewalk even though it was supposed to be contactless delivery, I didn't deserve the tip to be removed for something it wasn't my fault, that's why ubereats shouldn't allow customers to do that.


With each delivery I write down the address and name on a pad I keep in the car. I have found this useful. In one case my phone died and I was still able to know where to do the delivery. In other cases when I completed the delivery and was headed off I received contact from the customer saying something was missing. I had the opportunity to go back to the restaurant, pick up the missing item and delivery to the customer. I had the address still because I wrote it down. Now with that list I also have a way to track tips. At the end of the night, on the app, you can see a list of deliveries and the tips generated from each delivery. I note the deliveries with no tips and they are added to my naughty list. I am also starting a nice list. Customers who tip really well. Sometimes I am asked to do long deliveries and I hesitate. If I saw the customer was on my nice list I would gladly do the delivery. The list is alphabetical by name and easy to update. Takes 5 minutes a night.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

tkman said:


> With each delivery I write down the address and name on a pad I keep in the car. I have found this useful. In one case my phone died and I was still able to know where to do the delivery. In other cases when I completed the delivery and was headed off I received contact from the customer saying something was missing. I had the opportunity to go back to the restaurant, pick up the missing item and delivery to the customer. I had the address still because I wrote it down. Now with that list I also have a way to track tips. At the end of the night, on the app, you can see a list of deliveries and the tips generated from each delivery. I note the deliveries with no tips and they are added to my naughty list. I am also starting a nice list.  Customers who tip really well. Sometimes I am asked to do long deliveries and I hesitate. If I saw the customer was on my nice list I would gladly do the delivery. The list is alphabetical by name and easy to update. Takes 5 minutes a night.


I hear about keeping a black list a lot.
But is there a way to tell for sure that an offer is going to a non tipper prior to accepting based on your address list? There is no customer address. All you can do is estimate based on the minimum and a very general map if you want to call it that.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

these are the people that quit driving pax because they hate dealing with pax and now they hate pax even more doing food delivery


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I would never advocate violence... But there is a thing called justice and fairness in the world. So today I got two thumbs downs for no reason both deliveries were accurate and quick as possible. So I looked in the app yep the two thumbs down came from two customers who took the tip away afterwards. So they did so just to be cheap. So here is the thing you want to incontinence me then it's only fair I inconvenience them back and make life hard for them. I saw a lot of windows at both places and plenty of rocks in the garden.... I do think someone is going to have to get those multiple windows fixed soon. Oh and the ring doorbell that's not going to be all that useful when I take a rock and smash that first thing. It's only fair right?


Or… you could be an adult.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

jjminor82 said:


> Or… you could be an adult.


. o O ( am I still on the Uber forum ??? )


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I hear about keeping a black list a lot.
> But is there a way to tell for sure that an offer is going to a non tipper prior to accepting based on your address list? There is no customer address. All you can do is estimate based on the minimum and a very general map if you want to call it that.


The name is the primary identifier and I have the address beside the name in my list, so if the general map indicates the same area as the address I have in my list, I assume it is the same. This works better when you stay in the same area for a long time and get to know the streets and customers well. It would be less effective if I was accepting deliveries everywhere in the city (1 million people) and I am unlikely to get the same customer twice a year. However, because I stay in the same area of 75,000 people I do get repeat customers. In rare cases I have two orders the same day to the same house. I believe I see repeat customers (at least ones I remember as repeats) about 1 in 15 deliveries or about one a night is a repeat customer I recognise. I ususally recognize a repeat if they had an unusual name, or something unique about the location or house. There are a lot I don't remember that could be repeats. The real focus is on ones I have been to, who did not seem to value the service enough to add a tip, those I want to avoid. If they don't appreciate the service I am happy not to deliver and allow another driver to help them.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

tkman said:


> The name is the primary identifier and I have the address beside the name in my list, so if the general map indicates the same area as the address I have in my list, I assume it is the same. This works better when you stay in the same area for a long time and get to know the streets and customers well. It would be less effective if I was accepting deliveries everywhere in the city (1 million people) and I am unlikely to get the same customer twice a year. However, because I stay in the same area of 75,000 people I do get repeat customers. In rare cases I have two orders the same day to the same house. I believe I see repeat customers (at least ones I remember as repeats) about 1 in 15 deliveries or about one a night is a repeat customer I recognise. I ususally recognize a repeat if they had an unusual name, or something unique about the location or house. There are a lot I don't remember that could be repeats. The real focus is on ones I have been to, who did not seem to value the service enough to add a tip, those I want to avoid. If they don't appreciate the service I am happy not to deliver and allow another driver to help them.


But can you see the name before accepting the offer?
If you are talking about cancelling after accepting, I understand.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Quality and even temperature of food is beyond the control of the drivers,


Not totally beyond our control, as far as temperature. We can get insulated bags for storage during transport.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Not totally beyond our control, as far as temperature. We can get insulated bags for storage during transport.


Of course you are right. I was referring to the starting temp when you pick the food up. But I don't deliver. ;>


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> pics of broken windows, please! Nonetheless, I certainly can relate to the anger you are feeling. F Uber and their POS customers!


Have a buddy in glass business that keeps pellet gun in his car.

Let’s just say that coincidentally, a lot of drivers and businesses that piss him off, have to call him for glass work a few days later.


----------

